# The Lord said "Let there B light!!"



## LoveMouse (Apr 22, 2012)

This thread is for all of you who have been beaten, cheated on, spit on, kicked and left for dead by the one you used to be in love w/ and made that "til death" vow.
True to the vow, I loved, cherrished, was faithful, and supported her in all things...well except for the cheating. The darkest hr of my life was the "D" day 2years, 3days 6hrs ago. I wish I could tell you there was only one "D" day but there are too many to count. We did the MC thing, 36 weeks worth but that didn't work w/ her BF meeting her after. I talked to the pastor, her parents, her family, my family and just about all her BF's....nothing worked.....until.....DIVORCE!!!!:smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup: Let me tell you, it's been hard, the whole past 2 years has been a night mare court  lawyers splitting parenting time money, or lack of money  living w/ my mom  and all the therapy me and the kids have been in b/c she's just plain CRAZY!!
So I go to the lawyer today, I hate going there but I want this all over w/ so I can start to live again. It's painful to just sit there and watch $$$$ fly out the door but it's gotta get done. We go thru the list again, we rewrite what we have to and I want out.....he asks if I'm ready for this to all end and I say yea, can you do that? He smiles and says, "Yep, I'm going Mon to have my last meeting, these are the last details and it all looks good." He has never said that before, I have not been so excited in 3 years!! IT'S GOING TO BE OVER?? I could have jumped outta my skin!! Now I had to get out and tell the WORLD!! THE LIGHT @ THE END OF THE TUNNEL!!! The over bearing weight on my head has been lifted!! YEEEEAAAAAA!!!!! There was some (a lot to me) $$$$ missing, I knew the X had it, I could proove it but I was always told it didn't matter, she had rights to the $$$$ and I didn't have a leg to stand on. Well, I took my evidance and emailed it to my lawyer (I think he didn't believe me this whole time) last week, he forwarded it to her lawyer....when he saw I had saved the paper trail (and I had voice recordings) he went thru the roof (he's always careful who he takes as a client, he lost w/ the X tho) he knew he had been lied to, the X was making him into a fool. Neither of them have a leg to stand on, she'll be shown as a liar, he'll look bad, his rep. will suffer and the whole time the lawyer was holding the $$$ not knowing where it came from LOL:smthumbup: OMG could you imagine being him? Here he's been all over me about the $$$ and it's in his hands the whole time!!! ...(as lawyers go, the X's lawyer is the most honest I've ever met) if the judge sees this he'll go thru the roof, he'll know she's been lieing the whole time...and she's been beating me up the whole time. You know what they say about giving them just enough rope...lol. Her lawyer is willing to give up anything to keep this out of court and just settle!! She's lost a long time ago, it's just now that she'll get the full effect. :smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:
Well my friends, my battle has ended, it might not end on Mon but it will end next week. You all hang in there, your day will come and you can be as excited as I am. God works in his own way, in his own time, pray, let him know you trust him. All the stuff I saved, all the recordings I [email protected] the time I didn't know why, I don't know why I had my recorder on me, what made me hit "record"? Trust in the Lord w/ all ur heart, all ur soul"
Mouse


----------



## ProfJ (Jul 28, 2011)

Congratulations!!!
I myself is on the last leg, and all I can feel is relief.


----------

